# Clean Freak



## SN21 (Nov 13, 2017)

My husband and I have been married for about 6 months now. We never have spontaneous sex because he always wants to prepare beforehand. We have separate sex sheets we use, and he always insists on showering after sex every time. When we get intimate whether in or outside the bedroom, he'll stop and want to prepare (sex sheets, etc). We never have sex outside the bedroom. He never gives me oral sex and doesn't like to get bodily fluids anywhere. We never fall asleep right after sex because he insists on taking a shower and cleaning everything up before. We haven't been married that long yet so is this something that will change with time, or is there something more I can do?


----------

